# ذكريات , شاركنا ذكرياتك



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع هنا لمشاركة ذكرياتك اللى تحب تشاركنا بيها جميلة او مؤلمة 
ذكرى اثرت فيك باقى حياتك 

وانا هبتدى : 


اسكندرية الجميلة المؤلمة :

مش عارفه ليه افتكرتها امبارح بليل قبل ما انام 
اسكندرية بشوارعها وشواطئها وبحرها وميتها ليلها السهران  
بس اسكندرية فى ذاكرتى مش مجرد بحر وشواطئ بس 
اسكندرية زمن , زمن جميل عشتوا مع ناس مش ممكن تعيدهم الحياة تانى , مش ممكن يتكرروا فى الدنيا تانى 

افتكرت لما كنا نلعب ونجرى ونضحك سوا واحنا اطفال على شواطئ اسكندرية 
لما كنا نتمشى فيها بليل فى ليلها السهران  لما كنا نخرج ونضحك ونلعب ومفيش حاجة تهمنا 
لما كان بيربطنا ببعض محبة وصداقة وكنا فاكرين الدنيا هتسيبنا كده 
مجاش فى بالى ابدا ان اسكندرية الجميلة اللى شالت اجمل ذكرياتى معاكم هى نفس المكان اللى هيشيل اسوأ ذكرى ليا , اصعب حدث مر بيا فى حياتى 
يوم ما سمعت انكوا مش هتبقوا موجودين تانى , مش هقدر اشوفكوا تانى 
شوارع اسكندرية اللى مشينا وضحكنا فيها هى نفس الشوارع اللى دمكم سال عليها فى ابشع حادثة عربية 
وقتها حسيت انى فى فيلم كئيب حزين نفسى اخرج منه بس مش عارفه الباب فين 

وبقت ذكرى اسكندرية جوايا ذكرى جميلة ممزوجة بالالم 
لما بفتكرها بضحك وابكى فى نفس الوقت 
واقول للزمن اه لو ترجع , نفسى اعيش كل لحظة معاكوا بكل جوارحى بكل كيانى لانى عارفه انها مش هترجع تانى 

وبقيت لما اسمع الكلمات ديه افتكركوا واعرف انه مهما دار الزمن بينا مش هينسينا اغلى الناس واعز الناس 

ويدور الزمن بينا ويغير لون ليالينا ونتوه بين الزحام والناس ويمكن ننسى كل الناس ولا ننسى حبايبنا اعز الناس , اعز الناس حبايبنا .

الموضوع مفتوح لاى حد عايز يشارك ذكرياته , جميلة او مؤلمة انا اسفة انى ابتديت بذكرى مؤلمة بس لانها اول حاجة جات فى بالى


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ذكرياتي في المنتدى كتير رغم إن عمري في المكان قصير وكلامي قليل. من أطرف المواقف اللي حصلت لي كان يوم ما لقيت *أب كاهن *في المنتدى، ووجود أباء نشطاء في منتدى دي مسألة نادرة للغاية. بالتالي كنت سعيد جدا بحضور أحد الآباء معانا. لكن العجيب وانا بقرا ردود الأعضاء وتعاملهم معاه حسيت إن *فيه حاجة غلط*. مش هي دي أبدا الطريقة اللي بنكلم بيها الآباء. طبعا مفهوم ازاي بنكلم أب كاهن: قدس ابونا ونقبل الأيادي وربنا يديم كهنوتك وهكذا... أما هنا فكان فيه حالة غريبة من *الجرأة *عند الأعضاء بتوصل أحيانا لدرجة ممكن حتى نعتبرها *وقاحة*. مثلا ـ مثلا ـ ممكن تلاقي واحدة بتقوله: "ههههه جامدة يابونا دمك شربات"، أو حتى تلاقي نطع تاني بيقوله: "مش كده يابونا إنت أصلا مش فاهم، أنا ح افهمك"!!!

​ طبعا عيني فنجلت وودني طرطئت عايز أعرف هو *أنا فين بالظبط*. هو أنا في *موقع غلط وللا حاجة*؟ صحيح فيه عك كتير بيحصل في المنتديات، لكن كمان فيه حدود. المهم أنا باختصار فضلت أقرا ردود كلها غريبة، لحد أخيرا ماستعنت ع الشقا بالله وقررت أكتب رد يوقف كل الناس دي عند حدها. صحيح أنا لسه حتة "عضو مبتدئ" بس ليكن ما يكون، ولا يهمني. عايز بس الأول أعرف اسم ابونا ده اللي قررت أدافع عنه، فضربت عيني فوق لقيتني وصلت صفحة 3 أو 4، وأنا أصلا مش بادي الموضوع من أوله. أنا كنت داخل على ردود الأعضاء على طول و"*اتخطفت*" بسبب اللي قريته. المهم رجعت صفحة 1، وقلت أهو كمان بالمرة اقرا الموضوع من البداية...​ *
وهنا كانت المفاجأة.....*​ 
الناس دي كلها كانت باختصار بتتكلم مع أخونا الحبيب *أبانوب*، وكان ساعتها ـ بس من سعدي وحسن حظي ـ لسه يادوب مغير اسمه إلى *PoNA ELLY*. وطبعا مفهوم إيه اللي حصل: تقريبا من ساعتها لحد النهارده كل ما اشوف أبانوب أضحك. :t33:

​ * * *
​ كانت هذه أيها السيدات والسادة إحدى ذكرياتي الطريفة في منتداكم العامر، واليوم نظرا للأحداث الأخيرة المؤسفة وإغلاق المأسوف على شبابه موضوع "القداسة" ـ قررت أن أفتح حقيبتي وأشارك لأول مرة بعض هذه الضحكات السرية، لعل الأجواء تصفو والضيقات إن كان هناك أي ضيقات تزول. واللي بحكيه ده كله صدقوني حرفيا حصل ومش تأليف أبدا. ربنا يبارك *أبانوب *أخي الأديب والشاعر الجميل، ويارب تكون معانا دايما *يابونا *وتنورنا. 

​ * * *​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ذكرياتي في المنتدى كتير رغم إن عمري في المكان قصير وكلامي قليل. من أطرف المواقف اللي حصلت لي كان يوم ما لقيت *أب كاهن *في المنتدى، ووجود أباء نشطاء في منتدى دي مسألة نادرة للغاية. بالتالي كنت سعيد جدا بحضور أحد الآباء معانا. لكن العجيب وانا بقرا ردود الأعضاء وتعاملهم معاه حسيت إن *فيه حاجة غلط*. مش هي دي أبدا الطريقة اللي بنكلم بيها الآباء. طبعا مفهوم ازاي بنكلم أب كاهن: قدس ابونا ونقبل الأيادي وربنا يديم كهنوتك وهكذا... أما هنا فكان فيه حالة غريبة من *الجرأة *عند الأعضاء بتوصل أحيانا لدرجة ممكن حتى نعتبرها *وقاحة*. مثلا ـ مثلا ـ ممكن تلاقي واحدة بتقوله: "ههههه جامدة يابونا دمك شربات"، أو حتى تلاقي نطع تاني بيقوله: "مش كده يابونا إنت أصلا مش فاهم، أنا ح افهمك"!!!
> 
> ​ طبعا عيني فنجلت وودني طرطئت عايز أعرف هو *أنا فين بالظبط*. هو أنا في *موقع غلط وللا حاجة*؟ صحيح فيه عك كتير بيحصل في المنتديات، لكن كمان فيه حدود. المهم أنا باختصار فضلت أقرا ردود كلها غريبة، لحد أخيرا ماستعنت ع الشقا بالله وقررت أكتب رد يوقف كل الناس دي عند حدها. صحيح أنا لسه حتة "عضو مبتدئ" بس ليكن ما يكون، ولا يهمني. عايز بس الأول أعرف اسم ابونا ده اللي قررت أدافع عنه، فضربت عيني فوق لقيتني وصلت صفحة 3 أو 4، وأنا أصلا مش بادي الموضوع من أوله. أنا كنت داخل على ردود الأعضاء على طول و"*اتخطفت*" بسبب اللي قريته. المهم رجعت صفحة 1، وقلت أهو كمان بالمرة اقرا الموضوع من البداية...​ *
> وهنا كانت المفاجأة.....*​
> ...



هههههههههه مش قادرة اقولك انا ضحكت قد ايه لما قريت مشاركتك الجميلة ديه 
ميرسى على مشاركتك الحلوة :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## خادم البتول (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه مش قادرة اقولك انا ضحكت قد ايه لما قريت مشاركتك الجميلة ديه
> ميرسى على مشاركتك الحلوة :Love_Mailbox:





   ميرسي ليك يا جميل.. أنا الحقيقة باعتها أولا عشانك..
بلغني إن "المود" مش ولابد قلت لا ما بدهاش  .
سعيد إنك ضحكتي، ميرسي ليكي. :16_4_10:

 (وميرسي لمشرفتنا الجميلة دونا على التقدير  :16_4_10
​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 أكتوبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا جميل.. أنا الحقيقة باعتها أولا عشانك..
> بلغني إن "المود" مش ولابد قلت لا ما بدهاش  .
> سعيد إنك ضحكتي، ميرسي ليكي. :16_4_10:
> 
> ...



ههههههههه ميرسى بجد ربنا يخليك لا المود بيسلم عليك وبيقولك انه كويس 
ميرسى ليك بجد


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

* *فوكيرة جميلة يآ آنجل *
وذكريآتكم كمآن جميلة بحزنهآ وضحكتهآ

*آكيد هيكونلى عودة بذكرى ليآ*




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> * *فوكيرة جميلة يآ آنجل *
> وذكريآتكم كمآن جميلة بحزنهآ وضحكتهآ
> ...



ميرسى ياسيكرت انتى اجمل 
ومنتظرة عودتك وذكرياتك :flowers::flowers:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*موضوع ررررررررائع وجميل بجد

ده انا عندي كرتونه ذكريات
مؤلمه علي مفرحه علي مضحكه
كوكتيل كده فخفخينه يعني
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*هروح افتح الكرتونه واعيد ذكرياتي واجيلك ياقمره*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع ررررررررائع وجميل بجد
> 
> ده انا عندي كرتونه ذكريات
> مؤلمه علي مفرحه علي مضحكه
> ...



ميرسى ياجميلة :flowers:
تعالى وشاركينا كل ذكرياتك ياقمر :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جيد الرب يباركك



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل :flowers::flowers:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع ذي العسل يا انجل بجد 

فكرته جمييييييييييلة 

و انا هحكي 

و كل ما افتكر حاجة هاجي احكيها علطول


اللي جه في بالي دلوقتي 
و انا بكتب 

مرة رحت شغل في شركة فلاتر مياه 

المهم اشتغلت في مركز ال .......... call center

اللي هما بيتصلو بالناس و يقولولهم عندنا عرض عن فلتر مكون من خمس مراحل 
سعر الفلتر كذا و عاملين عرض عليه 

و الرغي اللي كلنا عارفينه ده 

طبعا مش قادرة اقولك انا اتشتمت قد ايه 

و اتعاكست قد ايه 

و اتقفل في وشي السكة قد ايه 

الحمد لله كانت شغلانة ذي الفل 

المهم في مرة كنت جبت اخري بقى 

و كلمت واحد صعيدي 
و ما ادراكي اذاي تفهمي حد صعيدي انك بتبيعي فلتر ماية 

اعدت افهمه نص ساعة بالظبط 

و في الاخر برده مافهمش 

المهم في الاخر بقوله 

هو حضرتك منين 

قاللي من قنا 

قمت قلتلو من قنا و لا من قناك 

طبعا الراجل قفل في وشي 

و اخدت لفت نظر من الشركة 

بس طبعا مانساش الضحك اللي ضحكته انا و الناس اللي قاعدين جنبي 

كان من المواقف اللي تضحك جامد اوووووووووووووي

طولت عليكم معلش 

بس انا هغلس و اجي تاني 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> موضوع ذي العسل يا انجل بجد
> 
> فكرته جمييييييييييلة
> 
> ...



ههههههه موكى ضحكتينى 
كويس ان الراجل مش جالك الشركة ياخد بتاره منك دول صعايدة يابنتى مش بيهزروا 

ميرسى ياقمر وتعالى فى اى وقت شاركينا :flowers:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> ههههههه موكى ضحكتينى
> كويس ان الراجل مش جالك الشركة ياخد بتاره منك دول صعايدة يابنتى مش بيهزروا
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر وتعالى فى اى وقت شاركينا




هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر على التقييم 

و اهم حاجة انك ضحكتي 

سيبك انتي 

من اي حاجة اهم حاجة تضحكي

ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يعوضك 

موضوع ذي العسل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا يا انجل وبصراحة كل مواضيعك بتعجبنى وكلها بتخلينا نطلع اللى جوانا ميرسى ليكى اووووى واسمحيلى اخبط تقييم 
انا ذكرياتى اللى عمرى ما هنساها هى ذكرياتى مع اصحابى ايام الثانوية العامة من احلى ايام عمرى اللى كلها جرى وشقاوة وفرح كنا دايما مع بعض ومش شايلين هم للدنيا وشايفين الحياه وردى ونروح كل مكان مع بعض ومكناش بنسيب بعض ابدا 
وكنا  شلة شقية جدا فى الروس كنا بنعمل مقالب فى الاساتذة بتاعتنا 
كانت ايام جميلة وذكريات عمرى ما هنساها ابدا 
ولى عودة تانى ​


----------



## the shepherd (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد موضوع رائع 
" بس للاسف انا بنسي كل حاجة تقريباً و ذكرياتي محدودة العدد جداً " ​ 
بس مقدرش انسي لما كنت في الجيش و قامت الثورة 
" و كنت في اجازة ساعتها و خلصت يوم الجمعة الرهيبة " و كان لازم ارجع الوحدة يومها , 
و طبعاً كنت خايق انزل بهدوم الجيش احسن كان في اشاعات ان الشعب هيغتصب الشرطة و ممكن الجيش كمان في السكة , 
و نشكر ربنا مقدرش انسي شعوري و انا ماشي بقي وسط المباني المولعة و الاقسام الي المساجين بتهرب منها و العربيات المولعة 
و واحد يقولي خلي بالك يا كابتن دي لسه منفجرتش فابعد عنها   
" مكنش في تاكسيات و لا مشاريع و لا اي مواصلة شغالة و مشيت تقريباً نص محافظتي و نص المحافظة التانية علي رجليا "
و عقبال ما وصلت الوحدة لازم اعترف مكنش في مكان في جسمي مجبش مية 
​ 
بجد كان ارعب يوم شوفته في حياتي ​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر على التقييم
> 
> ...



ميرسى ياموكى ياقمر وانتى وجودك لوحده بيسعدنا كلنا ياقمر :flowers::flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا انجل وبصراحة كل مواضيعك بتعجبنى وكلها بتخلينا نطلع اللى جوانا ميرسى ليكى اووووى واسمحيلى اخبط تقييم
> انا ذكرياتى اللى عمرى ما هنساها هى ذكرياتى مع اصحابى ايام الثانوية العامة من احلى ايام عمرى اللى كلها جرى وشقاوة وفرح كنا دايما مع بعض ومش شايلين هم للدنيا وشايفين الحياه وردى ونروح كل مكان مع بعض ومكناش بنسيب بعض ابدا
> وكنا  شلة شقية جدا فى الروس كنا بنعمل مقالب فى الاساتذة بتاعتنا
> كانت ايام جميلة وذكريات عمرى ما هنساها ابدا
> ولى عودة تانى ​



ميرسى يارورو ياقمر :flowers::flowers:

وجميلة اوى ذكرياتك بس انتى هادية مش يبان عليكى انك شقية كده وبتعملى مقالب


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى يارورو ياقمر :flowers::flowers:
> 
> وجميلة اوى ذكرياتك بس انتى هادية مش يبان عليكى انك شقية كده وبتعملى مقالب


كانت ايام بقا ربنا هدانى :new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع
> " بس للاسف انا بنسي كل حاجة تقريباً و ذكرياتي محدودة العدد جداً " ​
> بس مقدرش انسي لما كنت في الجيش و قامت الثورة
> " و كنت في اجازة ساعتها و خلصت يوم الجمعة الرهيبة " و كان لازم ارجع الوحدة يومها ,
> ...



ياااااااااه ديه ذكرى صعبة اوى ياشيبرد مش عليك انت بس لا كمان على عيلتك اللى اكيد كانو مرعوبين عليك 
ياساتر 
انا لو مكانك مكنتش هروح , وحدة ايه وبتاع ايه؟:new6: بس اكيد ديه كان هيكون فيها عقوبة 
المهم ان ربنا نجاك وطلعت منها بسلام 
ميرسى على مشاركتك :flowers:


----------



## the shepherd (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياااااااااه ديه ذكرى صعبة اوى ياشيبرد مش عليك انت بس لا كمان على عيلتك اللى اكيد كانو مرعوبين عليك
> ياساتر
> انا لو مكانك مكنتش هروح , وحدة ايه وبتاع ايه؟:new6: بس اكيد ديه كان هيكون فيها عقوبة
> المهم ان ربنا نجاك وطلعت منها بسلام
> ميرسى على مشاركتك :flowers:


 
ميرسي لمشاعرك الجميلة يا انجل
و هي فعلاً كانت صعبة بس انا لو مكنتش روحت كان ممكن اتسجن فيها  

و كمان نشكر ربنا انا مش بس رجعت بسلام لا كمان رجت شخص مختلف 
و كانت تجربة شوفت فيها مدي حب و عناية ربنا ليا


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> ميرسي لمشاعرك الجميلة يا انجل
> و هي فعلاً كانت صعبة بس انا لو مكنتش روحت كان ممكن اتسجن فيها
> 
> و كمان نشكر ربنا انا مش بس رجعت بسلام لا كمان رجت شخص مختلف
> و كانت تجربة شوفت فيها مدي حب و عناية ربنا ليا



اكيد ياشيبرد ربنا ساعات بيعدينا فى اوقات صعبة زى ديه علشان نتعلم منها ونخرج منها متغيرين واقوى من الاول 

وجميل انك شوفت ايد ربنا فيها :flowers:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*الذكريات كتيره سعيده وحزينه
وان كانت الحزينه اكتر
لكن انا هحكي عن اصعب شهر مر في حياتي
شهر فبراير 2010 حصل فيه 3 مواقف
البدايه كانت دخولي الجيش وكان في السلوم
قضيت سنه من اصعب ايام حياتي لكنها عدت ع خير
بعد كده حصلت حادثه انا وأمي قبل عيد ميلادي بـ 4 أيام
وطبعا عيدت وانا في المستشفي انا وأمي لانها كانت حادثه صعبه
وأمي حتي الأن بتمشي بعكاز بعد العمليه اللي عملتها
لكن الحمد لله كنا اقل الخسائر كان في وفيات وكسور وكان يوم صعب جدا
بيمر في شريط ذكرياتي كل يوم خصوصا وانا في المواصلات
في اخر الشهر الكريم ده اتوفي عمي الكبير واحسن واحد في عمامي
وكان لازم احضر الدفنه والجنازه رغم الظروف اللي كنت فيها
الحمد لله ع كل شيء 

المره الجايه هبقي اكتب ذكري كويسه ده لو لاقيت يعني
عشان ميبقاش كله كئيب كده
شكرا لفكرتك الجميله​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

رجعت بذكرى تانية على اد ما هى صعبة اوووووووى لكن حسيت فيها بايد ربنا معايا 
بصى وانا فى ثانوى كنت طالعة رحلة للمنيا ابونا عبد المسيح والعدرا جبل
 الطيرومن ابونا عبد المسيح لدير العدراء بنركب عباره عن طريق البحر
 والعبارة دى بتنقل عربيات كتير المهم  واحنا فى نص البحر العبارة عطلت 
وحاولوا كل السواقين يتصرفوا معرفوش يعملوا حاجة وطبعا احنا كنا 
خايفين جدا  وفضلنا بالساعات فى وسط البحر مش عارفين نتصرف 
وهما بيحاولوا يتصرفوا مش عارفين لحد ما الليل ليل علينا 
وفضلنا نصلى كتير ونطلب من العدراء وابونا عبد المسيح 
انه ينقذنا المهم المهم فى الرحلة دى مكنش معانا ولا استاذ 
كان كلهم مسات بس فى مس منهم حاولت كتير تتصل بشرطة المصطحات المائية وقلتلهم فى اتوبيس سياحى على العبارة علشان يجوا 
ويتصرفوا فضلت تتصل كتير لحد ما فعلا جم 
وعشنا فيلم اكشن جامد جدا بقوا ينقلونا بلنشات مجموعة مجموعة 
والدنيا ظالمة جدا والبحر مرعب كانت الساعة 3 الفجر 
ونقونا لمستشفى اليوم الواحد فى المنيا وجيه المحافظ 
واطمن علينا بنفسه ومكناش عارفين نوصل لحد من اهلنا بالتليفون لان 
مكنش فيه شبكة كنا ما بين الخوف وقلق اهالينا علينا 
المهم ربنا وقف معانا والمحافظ امر باتوبيس يروحنا ووصلنا للكنيسة لقينا امة لا اله الا الله هناك طبعا الاهالى كلها هناك 
بس بركة العدرا وابونا  عبد المسيح وقفوا معانا 
دى من الذكريات اللى مش قادرة انساها خالص 
اسفة لو طولت عليكم 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *الذكريات كتيره سعيده وحزينه
> وان كانت الحزينه اكتر
> لكن انا هحكي عن اصعب شهر مر في حياتي
> شهر فبراير 2010 حصل فيه 3 مواقف
> ...



ياه يامايكل انا اسفة اوى على الذكريات المؤلمة ديه 
وسلامتك وسلامة والدتك واتمنالها الشفاء التام بأذن يسوع 
وربنا يخلى كل ذكرياتك جميلة


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> رجعت بذكرى تانية على اد ما هى صعبة اوووووووى لكن حسيت فيها بايد ربنا معايا
> بصى وانا فى ثانوى كنت طالعة رحلة للمنيا ابونا عبد المسيح والعدرا جبل
> الطيرومن ابونا عبد المسيح لدير العدراء بنركب عباره عن طريق البحر
> والعبارة دى بتنقل عربيات كتير المهم  واحنا فى نص البحر العبارة عطلت
> ...



معلش ياقمر ده فيلم اكشن يابنتى بحر وضلمة وفى الفجر كمان 
ده البحر لوحده مرعب من غير حاجة 
بس نشكر ربنا انه انقذكوا والموقف عدا على خير ياجميلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> معلش ياقمر ده فيلم اكشن يابنتى بحر وضلمة وفى الفجر كمان
> ده البحر لوحده مرعب من غير حاجة
> بس نشكر ربنا انه انقذكوا والموقف عدا على خير ياجميلة


اه فعلا كنا مرعوبين جدا من البحر وصوت ضفادع غريب جدا 
وفعلا كنت حاسة انى بمثل فيلم اكشن ههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه فعلا كنا مرعوبين جدا من البحر وصوت ضفادع غريب جدا
> وفعلا كنت حاسة انى بمثل فيلم اكشن ههههههههههه​



ههههههه معلش هى الحياة محتاجة شوية اكشن :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه معلش هى الحياة محتاجة شوية اكشن :t33:


انا بقولك علشان لو احتجتونى فى اى فيلم رعب اكشن كوميدى انا موجودة ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بصي افتكرت حاجه مكنتش نسياها اصلا عشان افتكرها : (

كانت عيلتي كلها موجوده ومبسوطين اوووي 
وعماليين نضحك ونهزر 
ومره واحده كده بابايا تعب اااااوي فاجئه
بدون اي مقدمات 
مقدرش يقف ولا قدر ياخد نفسه ياحبيبي
طبعا جرينا بيه عالمستشفي الدكاترا قالوا جالو جلطه
سبحان الله بجد فاجئه كده 
وقعد ياحبيبي حوالي 10 ايام في المستشفي
طبعا ال 10 ايام دول عدوا علينا كأنهم 10 سنين
بس بنعمة ربنا  اتحسن شويه وبعد 5 ايام كمان
اتحسن اكتر وخرج من المستشفي
ولما خرج بجد في نفس اليوم
بسم الصليب وشه كان منوووووووور اااااااوي
وكأنه مكانش عيان اصلا
وكلنا كنا فرحانين بسلامته وبوشه المنور ده
وحطينا العشا اكلنا كلنا مع بعض
وهو ياحبيبي دخل نام
بس كلنا كنا قاعدين حواليه وهو نايم مع انه كان شكلا كويس مش تعبان
بس زي ماتقولي قلبنا كان حاسس بحاجه مش حلوه هتحصل
وفعلا احساسنا مخيبش ونام مصحيش تاني
بس كان برضو وشه منور وبيضحك 
انا مش قادره انسي شكله خااااالص وهو بيضحك ياحبيبي
الله يرحمك يابابا وحشتني اووووووووي : (


*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2012)

انا هكتب ذكرى تانية ليا وهى مفرحة مؤلمة فى نفس الوقت 

من سنة تقريبا ماما تعبت اوى وكنا فاكرين انه حاجة خطيرة 
وتحليل الدم جه مش مبشر بالخير وبيقول ان ممكن يكون فيه حاجة خطيرة بعد الشر 
المهم اليوم اللى استلمنا فيه نتيجة التحليل كان يوم من اسوأ ايام عمرى دخلت انام علشان اهرب من التفكير بس طبعا معرفتش انام ابدا 
وقعدت اعيط وانا نايمة واطلب من ربنا واقوله ارجوك يارب ميكونش فيه حاجة وحشة ولو فيه حاجة وحشة خلينى اموت وخدنى قبل اليوم ده قبل ما اشوف اى حاجة وحشة بتحصل لماما او لاى حد بحبه 

وانا بفكر وبعيط كنت عماله كمان ضميرى يأنبنى على المرات اللى ضايقت فيها امى وعلى كل المرات اللى كان فيه فرصة اقولها قد ايه انا بحبها ومش عملت كده 
بس الحمد لله نشكر يسوع مطلعش فيه اى حاجة وحشة وماما بقت كويسة نشكر ربنا 
بس الموقف ده علمنى حاجة ان اوقات احنا بناخد الناس اللى بنحبهم for granted ومش بنفكر انهم ممكن يضيعو مننا فى لحظة 
وبنضيع فرص كتير ممكن فيها نعبرلهم عن حبنا ليهم 
وعلشان كده من ساعتها وانا بقيت بعبر لكل حد بحبه قد ايه انا بحبه لاحسن يجى اليوم والفرصة تروح منى واندم


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا هكتب ذكرى تانية ليا وهى مفرحة مؤلمة فى نفس الوقت
> 
> من سنة تقريبا ماما تعبت اوى وكنا فاكرين انه حاجة خطيرة
> وتحليل الدم جه مش مبشر بالخير وبيقول ان ممكن يكون فيه حاجة خطيرة بعد الشر
> ...


ربنا يخليهالك يارب يا قمر ويديها الصحة دايما 
واحسن حاجة فعلا نعملها اننا نعبر بالحب للناس اللى بنحبها 
ده كمان هيخليهم مبسوطين وفرحانين ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي افتكرت حاجه مكنتش نسياها اصلا عشان افتكرها : (
> 
> كانت عيلتي كلها موجوده ومبسوطين اوووي
> وعماليين نضحك ونهزر
> ...


الله يرحمه يارب 
وربنا مش يجبلك اى حاجة وحشة تانى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا هكتب ذكرى تانية ليا وهى مفرحة مؤلمة فى نفس الوقت
> 
> من سنة تقريبا ماما تعبت اوى وكنا فاكرين انه حاجة خطيرة
> وتحليل الدم جه مش مبشر بالخير وبيقول ان ممكن يكون فيه حاجة خطيرة بعد الشر
> ...


صح صدقيني انا لما امي بتتعب شويه صغيريين ولا ضغطها بيعلي بقعد زي العيله الصغيره اللي ماسكه في ديلها متحرح متروح اروح وراهل
ربنا يخليلك ماما ياحبيبتي وماما واماهتنا كلنا يااااااااااااااااارب
ده اكبر نعمة في حياتنا ربنا يديمها علينا امين


رورو ايهاب قال:


> الله يرحمه يارب
> وربنا مش يجبلك اى حاجة وحشة تانى يا حبيبتى ​


يــــــــارب يخليكي ياحبيبتي

بس متقلقيش لسه في مواقف مضحكه:t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صح صدقيني انا لما امي بتتعب شويه صغيريين ولا ضغطها بيعلي بقعد زي العيله الصغيره اللي ماسكه في ديلها متحرح متروح اروح وراهل
> ربنا يخليلك ماما ياحبيبتي وماما واماهتنا كلنا يااااااااااااااااارب
> ده اكبر نعمة في حياتنا ربنا يديمها علينا امين
> 
> ...


ايوة انا عاوزة المواقف المضحكة دى ​


----------



## Mesopotamia (9 أكتوبر 2012)

انا قصتي قصه حزينه لاريد ان اتذكرها اطلاقاً ههههههه
غذاب من بغداد الى استراليا


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي افتكرت حاجه مكنتش نسياها اصلا عشان افتكرها : (
> 
> كانت عيلتي كلها موجوده ومبسوطين اوووي
> وعماليين نضحك ونهزر
> ...



انا اسفة بجد على الذكرى ديه 
وربنا يعزيكوا يا قمر ويملى الفراغ اللى سابه


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ربنا يخليهالك يارب يا قمر ويديها الصحة دايما
> واحسن حاجة فعلا نعملها اننا نعبر بالحب للناس اللى بنحبها
> ده كمان هيخليهم مبسوطين وفرحانين ​



ميرسى ياقمر ربنا يخليكى 
وفعلا احسن حاجة اننا نعبر للى بنحبهم عن حبنا ليهم قبل ما الرصة تروح


----------



## Mesopotamia (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع :kap:

وانا ماشي في العراق لقيت جثه:yahoo: ههههه 

في البدايه ارحب بكم والرب يسوع يحميكم 

ذكرى لن ولم انساها  عندما قررت امريكا القصف على العراق قررت ان اذهب خارج الوطن لانه لو

 بقيت لازم اخدم في الجيش لان عمري كان في وقتها 18 سنه بختصار قررت عائلتي بارسالي 

الى شمال العراق ومن هناك اذهب الى تركيا لاكن المفاجأة ان الامريكان قررو ان يقصفو قبل 

سفري بيوم المهم سافرت وصلت الموصل  ومن هناك اذهب الى زاخو وصلت الموصل الساعه 

الخامسه صباحا وبدء القصف وانا حائر ماذا افعل المهم طلبت من سواق كثيرين ياخذوني لزاخو 

لاكن كانو بيرفضو وفي الموصل ليس لي اقارب قررت الرجوع الى بغداد بعد معاناة 

لاكن من سياأخذني الى بغداد اتى شخص في كراج للسيارات قال لي اتريد الذهاب قلت نعم 

قال تعال معي لانه انا اععيش في بغداد ويجب علي ان اذهب لان عائلتي هناك لاكن الخوف كان 

دائما معانا الطريق المضلم بختصار رجعت بغداد شفت امي وابي واخوتي بوستهم كثير هههه 

خلصت الحرب اتت الطامه الكبرى الوضع صار اتعس من قبل لا دوله كل يوم قتل تفجير . 

اما ماحصل بعد ذالك انا كانت مهنتي الحلاقه واتاني طلب بان اعمل مع الامريكان وافقت طبعا لان 

كان المبلغ مغري  جدا بعد 6 اشهر اتاني اول تهديد بترك العراق او يقتلونني طنشتهم لم اسمع 

لهم ولم اخبر عائلتي 

اما بعد مدة ليست بلقصيرة اتاني التهديد الثاني وقرت اخبار امي وابي وعندما اخبرتهم قررو ان 

يسفروني الى الخارج مرة تانيه هههه طبعا لوحدي سافرت وصلت تركيا في الغربه وانا لوحدي 

انام في محل للنجارة واعمل فيه طبعا انا نويت اسافر لليونان لاكن كان لازم اشتغل لاجل الفلوس 

السفر اشتغلت وقبل ماسافر لليونان في حد من االشباب الي كانو في الكريتاس التابعه للكنيسه 

نصحني ان اضع معاملة سفر طلب لجوء الى استراليا وافقت عملت المطلوب مني  وذهبت الى اليونان 

طبعا (قجخ)ههه يعني غير نظامي واحنا في الطريق (كمشوني) اعتقلتني الشرطه اليونانيه على الحدود

سلمتنا للشرطه التركيه وبقيت محبوس في تركيا 40 يوم:t32: طبعا قلت لهم اني فلسطيني لو قلت لهم عراقي كان هم اي رجعوني للعراق طلعت من الحبس قررت الرجوع للعراق
 لان تعبت من الغربه بقيت سنه كامله في تركيه وفي يوم انا كنت فلشغل وبعد ما قررت ارجع 

للعراق اجاني خبر جميل جدا قبلوني لاجء في استراليا ولاول مرة بيقبلو واحد شاب لوحده لما 

سمعت الخبر لم اكن اعرف ماذا حصل لي بكيت بكاء الطفل واول شي عملته خبرت عائلتي قلت 

لهم جهزو نفسكم لان انا رايح لاستراليا وانتو كمان تعالو لتركيا وانا اساعدكم والحمدلله كل شيء 

اتحقق وعائلتي عندي الان


والذكرى الجميله في هذه القصه الحزينه حبيت:wub: بنت وانا ذاهب لاستراليا رأيتها في الطائرة 

وحبيتها وانا الان متزوج بها وانا الان اعيش حياة لابأس بها بعد ما ان كانت تعيسه بسبب الهجرة والاوضاع في العراق


طبعا كل هذا الشء بختصار جدا 
لو احكي كل الي صار بيه كنت لازم عملت جريدة كامله ههههه

لاتبكو رجاءً :cry2:هههههه

تحياتي ابن مابين النهرين


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Mesopotamia قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع :kap:
> 
> وانا ماشي في العراق لقيت جثه:yahoo: ههههه
> 
> ...



مشاركتك اكتر من رائعة رغم انها قصة حزينة وفيها الم الا ان ايد ربنا كانت معاك وانقذتك وباركتك وكمان جوزتك :new8: مبروك عليك 
وربنا يخلى ايام الجاية سعيدة


----------



## Mesopotamia (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بلفعل كان الرب يسوع وامه مريم معي 
الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 أكتوبر 2012)

هو تقبلي ذكريات محرجه ولا لازم بريئه خخخخخ

ماهو انا ولله االحمد ماعندي ذكريات مؤلمه في حياتي
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

بس حقولك على ذكرى في بالي من ذكريات الطفوله
دي بئى بجد كل ما اتذكرها اشكر مامتي ونحن صغار
كانت بتنصحنا ما نكلمش حدغريب مانركبش معاهم او مع السواق ما نسمحش لحد يمد ايده علينا والظاهرالكلام ده تخزن في عقلنا 
فيوم من الايام بعدما انتهى دوام المدرسه وحنروح خلاص وصل سايقنا لوحده عشان ياخدنا للبيت هو بالعاده تجي معاه وحده من البنات اللي يشتغلون عندنا لكن الظاهر انهم انشغلو محدش جا معاه.. فانا واختي رفضنا نركب معاه والمعلمه المناوبه اللي مسؤله عن الطالبات لغاية مايرحو زعلانه وبتشخط فينا عاوزانا نركب معاه قلنا لها مامتنا قالت مانركبش مع السواق لوحده بعد ما يأست مننا قالت له روح انت وانا حوصلهم وده اللي حصل.. اللي بئى افكر فيه من ذكرى دي هو قد ايه المعلمه كانت نذله لدرجه انه كانت عايزه نركب مع شخص ونحن صغيرات يتخاف علينا عشان بس حضرتها تروح بسرعه بيتها وما تستناش معانا لغاية ماهو يرجع ويجيب حد تاني معاه..


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو تقبلي ذكريات محرجه ولا لازم بريئه خخخخخ
> 
> ماهو انا ولله االحمد ماعندي ذكريات مؤلمه في حياتي
> اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
> ...



لا متخافيش ممكن تشاركى اى ذكريات انتى عايزاها 

تصرفكم صح وكويس انكوا كنتوا واعين وانتو اطفال لحاجة زى كده 
لان فيه كوارث كتير بتحصل مع الاطفال بسبب السواق والبواب والجيران وناس كتير الاب والام بيأمنوهم على اطفالهم وهما ناس مرضى جدا


----------



## marcelino (25 أكتوبر 2012)

افتكرت حاجه كده ..
وأنا في أولي إعدادي 
كنت كل يوم اتضرب من مُدرس العربي علشان مش باخد درس خصوصي عنده
كل يوم اتضرب من غير أي ذنب إلا أني أسرتي علي اد حالها ومش قادرين يدوني درس خصوصي
كنت بسأل نفسي كل يوم انا ذنبي إيه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
اتعودت علي كده لدرجه أني كنت اول ما ادخل الفصل والدنيا سقعه ابتدي اسخن ايدي علشان اخفف شده الضرب 
ومش عارف أتكلم في البيت لاني شايف الظروف وحاسس بالوضع كويس
بس بردو كنت طفل مش حابب اتضرب كل يوم علشان ظروف مش بأيدي  
كان نفسي في يوم يبقي عند الشجاعه علشان اصرررخ في وش المُدرس و أقوله حرررررررررام عليك انا ذنبي إيه ..
بس مع ده كله عمري ما اتضايقت ولا كرهت بابا ولا كرهت ظروفنا لانه كان بيعمل كل حاجه يقدر عليها وكنت بشوف بعيني ...
المُدرس ده مش قادر أنساه .. ذكري تقيله مش قادر أنساها 
ربنا يسامحه علي أي حاجه سببها لي  ..


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> افتكرت حاجه كده ..
> وأنا في أولي إعدادي
> كنت كل يوم اتضرب من مُدرس العربي علشان مش باخد درس خصوصي عنده
> كل يوم اتضرب من غير أي ذنب إلا أني أسرتي علي اد حالها ومش قادرين يدوني درس خصوصي
> ...



مش عارفه اوصفه بالحيوان لان الحيوانات متعملش كده , الحيوانات كائنات راقية عنه 

ده مش بسبب بيسبب اذى نفسى وجسدى لطفل برئ وبغض النظر عن انه مش بنى ادم اصلا مينفعش يتعامل مع اطفال ويكون فى مكان اب وقدوة ليهم  ده كمان بيضغط على طفل علشان ظروف خاصة بأسرته هو ملوش ذنب فيها ولا حتى  اسرته ليها ذنب 

وجعتنى اوى الذكرى ديه يا مارسلينو ,لان اكتر حاجة بتوجعنى هى اذية اى طفل فى العالم سواء جسديا او معنويا 
وبقول ربنا يسامحنى على اللى فكرت انى ممكن اعمله فى الراجل ده لو شوفته قدامى دلوقتى


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> افتكرت حاجه كده ..
> وأنا في أولي إعدادي
> كنت كل يوم اتضرب من مُدرس العربي علشان مش باخد درس خصوصي عنده
> كل يوم اتضرب من غير أي ذنب إلا أني أسرتي علي اد حالها ومش قادرين يدوني درس خصوصي
> ...




 بس هل ينفع تسامحه؟ تقدر؟ مش عشانه هو ـ طز فيه ـ عشانك انت. عشان الذكرى دي فيها ألم، والألم ده في الحقيقة "سم" جواك. لذلك حتى لو نسينا الذكريات المؤلمة من "عقولنا"، بيفضل السم في "أرواحنا"، وبيفضل مأثر على حياتنا كلها. ح يبقى عندك 60 سنة وجواك فيه جروح ويمكن انت نفسك تكون "نسيت" سببها، لكنها جواك بتحكم تفكيرك ومشاعرك وسلوكك وكل شخصيتك!

عشان كده ماتنساش الذكرى، ما تمسحهاش من عقلك وتنسى تاريخك. بالعكس سيبها في النور.. افتكرها.. لكن صفـّي منها السم وصفـّي الألم. هل نقدر؟

هل نقدر مثلا نقول إن الشخص ده نفسه كان جاهل، غبي، بالفعل محدود الذكاء؟ هل نقدر نقول إن الشخص ده ـ بالإضافة لكده ـ هو شخصيا اتربى بنفس الطريقة وفي نفس الظروف، ويمكن بطريقة أعنف وفي ظروف أصعب؟ هل ممكن نشوف الشخص ده هو نفسه كضحية قبل ما يكون جلاد؟ 

مع الوقت بنكبر، وبنعقل، وبنفهم اللي احنا مش كنا فاهمينه، لكن مشكلة الألم إنه بيحبسنا في سجنه. لما بنفتكر الذكرى ونسترجع الألم بنرجع نعيشه كله كما لو كنا نفس الطفل تاني، وبالتالي بيفضل مؤلم. المطلوب ببساطة إننا نشوفه من هنا، نشوفه واحنا كبار، بعقل الكبير وفهمه ونضجه، كأننا بنتفرج على *طفل تاني *في المشهد. لو عملنا كده بنقدر نحكم من جديد على الموقف بعقل الكبير مش الصغير، وبكل اللي عند الكبير النهارده من فهم ونضج واستيعاب. لو عملنا كده بنقدر نشوف غباء المدرس ده وجهله وضعفه، ونشوف إن هو نفسه في الحقيقة ضحية. بالتالي ممكن أخيرا نتحرر من الألم اللي بنحسه لو عشنا المشهد كأطفال، وبالتالي نقدر نتطهر من الألم، ونتعالى، *ونســامح*. 


بالتأكيد زي ما آنجل قالت ذكرى موجعة، لمجرد قراءتها، فما بالك باللي عاشها والنهارده بيسترجعها. شخصيا أشكرك إنك شاركتنا اللحظة دي بكل صدق وتلقائية. وجعت قلبي، فكان لازم أريح قلبك . ربنا يباركك، أخي الحبيب، ويديك *الحكمة والقوة*، ويساعدك تتطهر وتتحرر، وتفرد ضهرك وتفرد قلوعك وتبحّـر، وتطلع في السما كما البدر عالي، ورغم الجرح... ليلاتي تغني وتنور! :16_4_10:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميييل


----------

